# Will anyone celebrate the Solstice with me?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am always pleased when we get to the Solstice shortest day.

Although Winter has some time to run I always feel better when the light starts to return.

For those who wish the same please raise your glasses this evening:smile2::smile2::smile2:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I will Geoff









We are always pleased to reach the 21st so that the days start to get longer and minds can wander to balmy evenings; cold beer; and BBQ's...preferably somewhere out in the MH

Bliss

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too, mines a Guinness shandy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Naked dancing round a fire in a forest clearing?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Naked dancing round a fire in a forest clearing?


er..right...you start off....

....and we'll join in :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Naked dancing round a fire in a forest clearing?


Not round here you wouldn't, if you had seen the hoar-frost on the garden this morning, but the 35ft Silver Birch covered in frost and glistening on the winter sunshine looked magnificent - photo taken.:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Alas Graham I don't dance, much as I'd like to help out.

Brass monkeys Geoff.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Damn, I just knew I had to be somewhere else at dawn this morning :surprise::frown2:


tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Alas Graham I don't dance, much as I'd like to help out.
> 
> Brass monkeys Geoff.


Same here

But we wont stop Alan though....:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Bit of a paradox really,

Shortest day of the year, fact.

Longest day of the year, attending a first aid refresher course today and tomorrow.


Davy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TeamRienza said:


> Bit of a paradox really,
> 
> Shortest day of the year, fact.
> 
> ...


So, if it seems 'dark times' wait till Friday to celebrate:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Naked dancing round a fire in a forest clearing?


Err!! Just you then


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Will definitely be joining you Geoff.

Hate the long dark evenings and we are both looking forward to longer and warmer days. Roll on summer.

Cheers!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Err!! Just you then


Luckily I don't dance.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Davey.What are they expecting to happen then in the near future.>>

cabby

I did notice you were absent Tony.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Cabby, 

as an outdoor education instructor, I have been doing first aid courses for 40 years or more. Thankfully they have gradually been simplified as time has passed. Luckily we get a degree of latitude to use common sense on the side of a mountain or at sea.

More importantly, in all my 35+ years I never had a serious situation to sort out. Glad to be retired as I reckon that each year shortened the odds of me having to deal with a proper accident as you cannot take kids into the outdoors with out some risk, however well controlled the session.

Alan,

You sound like an East Belfast man as I am. We don't dance, we don't eat quiche and we certainly don't embrace. Even shaking hands is close to the line.

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think I'll dance

Well with my joints walking isn't so good

Albert will be delighted

Lighter mornings

Me I enjoy dark mornings , up early and watch the light appear slowly

Yes I like it

Sandra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

SWMBO is going to enjoy walking the dog in the mornings as they get lighter and lighter.

And she'll enjoy walking the dog later and later in the evenings.

I'll have a drink to that.

I really ought to get her a Christmas present or every day is going to get darker and darker for me.

We're going to France for a week over the New Year and not going dark there until around 5.30 - a bonus.


I'll drink to that too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


>


Kev

How many MHF Members need that explaining to them?

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/12/21/december-21st-really-shortest-day-year-throughout-uk/

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How long a list would you like


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Who was the MHF 'member' that took the naked invite to a different level.

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...-turn-as-man-climbs-mound-naked-35313007.html

Newgrange is Ireland's Stonehenge.

Davy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our Summer Solstice is just another ****-up excuse. Only held in a nice garden.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Luckily I don't dance.


I'm guessing luckily for all of us >

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Anybody here own up to having streaked? In their youth of course!

Anyone remember an occasion when someone streaked at the cricket, slipped on the covers and knocked himself unconscious and had to be stretchered off? Don't remember which ground - probably Aus or SA. English weather always a deterrent to such behaviour.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I remember Erica Rowe :surprise:

Oh Lordy....

Graham :smile2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> *Anybody here own up to having streaked? In their youth of course!*


and not just my youth.....> (I did play rugby y'know!)

best was about 400m along a busy Smithdown Road in Liverpool when I was a student at Uni there.

and I missed Erica Rowe when it was live on TV - I was having a pee at the time and my missus was urging me to come and see the TV. just got back as she was carted off.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Winter Solstice does not bother me, what bothers me is earlier on in the year.. When the kids get conkers! , it means the sea is usually too rough and mucky to dive until Easter, and it is the start of the hard period in the building game with everybody struggling to get work...

I am a Springtime person when everything is starting to grow, love the first leaves on the hedgerows and the daffs poking through.. And the order book filling up!..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

TeamRienza said:


> Who was the MHF 'member' that took the naked invite to a different level.
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...-turn-as-man-climbs-mound-naked-35313007.html
> 
> ...


Listened to a very moving program on this today on radio 4

(Not the naked guy although he too could be an artistic addition , the human body is a fantastic thing , and his looks pretty good to me>> )

Iwas was fascinated and would so love to visit it

I believe it's a lottery draw to enter the inner chamber

If you can find the programme it's well worth listening too

I loved it

Sandra


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

HermanHymer said:


> Anybody here own up to having streaked? In their youth of course!
> 
> Anyone remember an occasion when someone streaked at the cricket, slipped on the covers and knocked himself unconscious and had to be stretchered off? Don't remember which ground - probably Aus or SA. English weather always a deterrent to such behaviour.





GMJ said:


> I remember Erica Rowe :surprise:
> 
> Oh Lordy....
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yes, she was a knock-out or perhaps might have knocked herself out!


----------

